# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  November 2010



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2010)

*News only - 
please post comments elsewhere.*

*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​

Wanted:  22,000 pairs of "flyer gloves":


> .... REQUIREMENT: The Department of National Defence has a requirement for flyers' gloves (leather palm/polymide jersey back) to be manufactured in accordance with the Department of National DEFENCE specifications Annex B, DSSPM 2-3-87-0972 dated March 23, 2009, Annex C DSSPM 2-3-80-155, dated December 08, 2009 and Annex D dated March 23, 2009 and sealed pattern DCGEM 359-90.
> 
> FIRM QUANTITY: 14,700 pairs to be delivered to Montreal, Quebec and 7,300 pairs to be delivered to Edmonton, Alberta.
> 
> ...




Who can do an environmental assessment on the testing being done using DRDC Atlantic's Acoustic Calibration Barge?


> .... Defence R&D Canada - Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) requires a contractor to complete an assessment of the environmental impacts of commonly used acoustic sources levels.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...




Who can do research to help improve our HR's "personnel generation, personnel and family support, and organizational and operational dynamics"?


> .... Defence Research and Development Canada, Director General Military Personnel Research and Analysis (DRDC DGMPRA) has a mandate to provide expert, timely and objective scientific advice in support of evidence-based Human Resource and Personnel policy development for the Canadian Forces (CF) and Department of National Defence (DND). DGMPRA research and analysis projects are mainly concerned with the core issues of personnel generation, personnel and family support, and organizational and operational dynamics ....




A bit more in the attached excerpts from the bid documents.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2010)

Remember this?  A bit of a change to the project description bid document:


> This solicitation is raised for the procurement of one hundred and thirteen
> (113) Command Wire Detectors (CWD).
> 
> Explosive hazards are major threats to CF personnel in current operational
> ...



Also, no need to rush - new deadline for submission is now 14 Dec 10.

More in attached amendments.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2010)

Here's who's supplying your boil-in-a-bags for the next while.....

These menus from the a U.S. supplier....


> .... Hash Brown Potatoes and Bacon                     33,334     pouches
> Scalloped Potatoes and Ham                         66,668     pouches
> Pork with Wine Cream Sauce                         33,334 pouches
> Chipotle Chicken Carbonara                         66,668 pouches
> ...



....and these from a Canadian supplier:


> Beans and Wieners in Tomato Sauce                     66,668     pouches
> Sausage and Hash Browns                         66,668     pouches
> Breakfast Sausage Links                         33,334 pouches
> Baked Beans                                 66,668 pouches
> ...



Pork with Wine Cream Sauce?  Chipotle Chicken Carbonara?  Indian Chicken Breast?  No more Vienna Sausage or canned bacon?  I age myself....


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2010)

This from MERX:


> .... Image intensifiers (I2) operating in visible and near infrared spectrum provide excellent low light level situational awareness (SA), viewing of near infrared pointer/illuminator, and most importantly target identification while thermal imagers (TI) operating in the infrared spectrum makes SA possible in complete darkness as well as under smoke and obscurants. In low clutter environments, target detection is also more robust using TI during day and night operational conditions. Due to the unique advantages on these technologies, soldiers are often carrying both I2 and TI devices during operations.
> 
> With all the recent advancement on detector, optics and electronic technologies, it is becoming possible to integrate I2 and TI detectors into a compact, multi-band imaging unit with image fusion functionality. Not only will a compact, light weight, single device provide the advantages of I2 and TI, proper image fusion might improve SA by combining all the advantages (SA in day, night, smoke, obscurant conditions, viewing near infrared pointer/illuminator, target detection and identification) of I2 and TI in a single image.
> 
> As a result, DRDC is exploring the possibility of developing a compact, weapon-mounted, ruggedized I2-TI sight with image fusion capability ....



More in attached if link doesn't work.


----------



## Altair (13 Nov 2010)

Haven't run into the pizza pasta yet.

Anyone know if it's good?


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2010)

What video games are popular within the Montreal military establishment, you may ask?  

Check out the attached list, extracted from the bid document.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2010)

The Canadian Press on the video game bid:


> .... The unusual order appears in a federal government tender, with the competition closing Dec. 2.
> 
> The document says delivery is required "as soon as possible" to the Longue-Pointe Garrison in Montreal's east end, a supply depot for the armed forces in Eastern Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## 63 Delta (17 Nov 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The Canadian Press on the video game bid:



Probably for our soldiers overseas... Every FOB and PB usually has a gaming system. And KAF has all those game trailers, plus Canada House. I know I was killing zombies after my turret shifts in one PB. Gotta Love World at War!


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2010)

Plain language translation:  DRDC has software that can scan and analyze the content of documents to determine relationships between people, places and things mentioned in the documents, and wants help getting this to market - more from MERX:


> .... Defence R&D Canada – Toronto (DRDC Toronto) has completed the development of the Graphical Overview of Semantic and Social Interactions of People (hereafter referred to as, GOSSIP) The GOSSIP technology is comprised of an interactive visualization interface that allows the user to determine quickly who the important entities are (persons, places, or anything with a title) in a collection of documents and their connections. A "connection" in GOSSIP occurs when entities are discussed together in a document. It also comprises an algorithm that derives semantic information from the corpus. The semantic content allows the user to filter documents, connections and generate profiles of entities by considering their similarity to semantic characteristics of the document corpus. To the extent that document collections are stamped by date or time, GOSSIP can examine the contents of a document collection in discrete time slices allowing the user to track connections and changes in their nature over time. Finally, GOSSIP contains a reporting facility that allows the user to by-pass the visualization aspect of the tool and generates data from a document corpus that can be examined by other software packages (e.g., Excel, SPSS, etc).
> 
> Development Status
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2010)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Probably for our soldiers overseas... Every FOB and PB usually has a gaming system. And KAF has all those game trailers, plus Canada House. I know I was killing zombies after my turret shifts in one PB. Gotta Love World at War!


Good call on the video games - this from the Canadian Press:


> Canadian soldiers stuck in lonely outposts in Afghanistan are the lucky recipients of a big stash of video games ordered just months before the military pulls out.
> 
> Defence officials confirm that 500 copies of games such as "Gears of War," "Call of Duty," "Mortal Kombat," and "Assassins Creed" are destined for Canada's forward operating bases in the war-ravaged country.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2010)

Remember the anti-ship rot research on submarine hulls a while back?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> (....)
> 
> "Design and Performance Evaluation of Multi-Zone Shipboard Impressed Current Cathodic Protection Syst(em)" (Preventing ship rot?)
> 
> (....)



Moving the work forward - more from MERX:


> .... DEFENCE R&D Canada - Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) has designed and fabricated a physical scale modeling (PSM) test facility to design and evaluate the submarine impressed current cathodic protection (ICCP) system. In previous contractual activities, a 1/50 scale submarine hull ICCP model was designed, fabricated, and instrumented. The PSM test facility was also enhanced by using a big water tank to reduce the edge effect of the measurements. The experiments have been carried out to evaluate shipboard ICCP systems.
> 
> This current requirement will focus on the following R&D activities: 1). Further enhancement of the submarine hull ICCP model; 2). Performance evaluation of the two-zone or multi-zone submarine hull ICCP systems in both littoral water and deep water; and 3). Evaluation of the modulations of cathodic protection current by propeller/shaft rotation. All physical scale model experiments are required to be performed on site in Halifax, Nova Scotia.
> 
> The period of work will be from contract award to 15 March 2011 ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2010)

Anyone want to clean up some old radar sites in Nunavut?


> Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) on behalf of Indian and Northern Affairs Canada (INAC) has a requirement for the remediation of PIN-D (Ross Point) & PIN-E (Cape Peel) Intermediate DEW Line Stations.  The general objective of the work will be to mitigate and/or control the release of contaminants to the environment and to protect the public by ensuring the sites are safer ones ....



How about building and grounds management at the northern tip of Ellesmere Island at CFS Alert?


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for on site services to include but not be limited to: complete facilities support, engineering and maintenance support, power plant operation, food services, transport and vehicle maintenance support, janitorial services, accommodations management, laundry, roads and grounds operations, airfield operations support ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

Wanted:

- Someone to teach high altitude, high opening parachute operations (more in attached Statement of Requirements)

- This Minnesota-based company to build live-fire "kill houses" for Brit training in Suffield

- Someone to build a new office building on Oxford Street in London

- Someone to provide English as a Second Language (ESL) online courseware for "up to 450 concurrent users for autonomous Canadian Forces Francophone members".


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2010)

New accessible housing in Shilo ....


> DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #SL11702– Barrier Free Access Residential Housing Unit, Shilo, Manitoba.
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct a new single family Barrier Free Access (BFA) Residential Housing Unit (RHU) ....


.... and making houses accessible in Petawawa:


> DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – HAKPA67 – Barrier Free Renovation, 3 Houses – Petawawa, Ontario
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to renovate three (3) existing residential units to become fully handicap accessible in Petawawa, Ontario ....



Meanwhile, a one-year contract extension for a "staging base" for Brit adventure training near Suffield while the UK's Ministry of Defence reviews its priorities:


> .... Canada intends to award a contract to the present supplier of the Adventurous Training Military Staging Area. The Lazy H Trail Company Ltd has been providing the military staging area and related services under contract with Department of National DEFENCE on behalf of British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS) prior to 2001.
> 
> The staging support infrastructure consists of exclusive accommodation for 160 people/3000 per year, telecommunications, fully equipped kitchen, manned warehouse, workshop, equipment storage, 10 offices, lecture room, conference room, recreation areas, gymnasium, parking for 28 vehicles, 12 trailers, 3 commercial buses, year round vehicle wash bay; and services consisting of laundry, catering, janitorial, and horse back packing for 620 people. The current contract will expire on March 31, 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> What video games are popular within the Montreal military establishment, you may ask?
> 
> Check out the attached list, extracted from the bid document.



Potential vendors have more time - until 16 Dec 10 (see attached amendment).


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2010)

<a href="http://is.gd/i1gl8">*"Histological Evaluation - Stem Cells", a.k.a. Stem cell wound research*</a>....

MERX-speak (excerpt from Statement of Work available at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/44431718/Histological-Evaluation-of-a-Murine-Wound-Model-for-Mesenchymal-Stem-Cell-Tissue-Regeneration-Studies"> here</a>):


> .... Histological Evaluation of a Murine Wound Model for  Mesenchymal Stem Cell Tissue Regeneration Studies .... The study purpose is to  develop a model to follow the healing process after the application of stem  cells which should accelerate the regeneration of tissue repair. The model will  provide a visual window with which to observe and measure various tissue  regeneration features ....



My plain English version:<em> *"How do  wounds, specifically rodent wounds, heal using stem cells to rebuild tissue?   We need someone to take and watch tissue samples for the experiment."*</em>


----------

